# For those of you who want to buy a beautiful white horse...



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww but it's so pretty : D


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Hehe or they turn YELLOW!! yay..hehe









MMMMMM pee colored horsie! lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

ROFLMAO. So true. Fortunately, even though Dobe isn't completely white yet, he is a fairly clean horse so I usually only have a spot or 2 of green on a side or hip to clean off. LOL.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL my black & white pinto mare is an absolute _mud *****_! I despair of ever keeping her clean for more than a few minutes!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

hahahaha I think I would never get a grey for that reason. Gorgeous but just to much work :lol:


----------



## tmyfrnk (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's my dirty boy.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

*This is what he does to me...*

This is my beautifully gross loser. ;] He does this to me every time I take off his blanket and let him go in the arena... *gigglesnort*


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

^I guess I just should be happy my horse isn't as big as Bear, much less to clean haha


----------



## leahlewis (Dec 28, 2009)

*they all do it!!!*

they have to do it, cant help it!!! little pigs :lol:


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah mister, "Hi, my name is Bear. I am 17.2hh and might end up being a little bit bigger when I muscle out. I wear an 80" blanket and might have to move up to an 82". I am a super hard keeper and love to hear people yell at Nerissa for it. I love to get really, really gross then pin my ears when she tries to brush me off. I am just like a polar bear, 'so cute and cuddly looking, but really quite dangerous.' I am a pain in the butt on the ground and everyone but Nerissa is scared of me, but once she is on me, im a dream! Did I tell you that I dislike mares?"

^That is what Bear's mind contains... ;]


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Mine rolls in poop. EW


----------



## Tannerlady (Jan 7, 2010)

Agreed. xD But isn't it just _tons_ of fun getting all that mud and dirt off? 


My computer's being stupid and won't let me post the picture, but here's a link. 
Photos from HOOFBEAT ROX MY SOX | Facebook

That's Sterling. (Not mine, but I ride him whenever I go to camp.) He's _supposed_ to be white.  

We have managed to get him cleaned up on occasion, though.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh god dont get me started!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh i can certainly feel your pain.

Toby loves to roll in the sand but I try not to take photos of him when he is dirty. LOL Its a bad reminder that I bought a white horse.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I guess Im glad that I dont have any all white horses but I do have paints that have high white socks, belly marks, neck marks and big white faces so I seem to have hit alot of the dirt spots while rolling or something. I also try no to take pictures of them dirty, I am too anal about them being white and clean when people see them lol oh well but good thread!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I am so happy my boy is a girly boy that hates getting dirty! haha, considering he is completely white...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

hahahaha you guys are absolutely hilarious! Love the photos :lol:


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Ah. You see, that is why i don't get a white/grey horse. :lol:


----------



## SeeinSpotz (Jul 15, 2009)

*...*

They May Be Crusty But You Gotta Love Them! ​


----------

